# FMS Russia - New Video Clip



## Kuk Sa Nim (May 6, 2010)

Greeting everyone,
I just got this video clip of one of our newest FMS Dojangs' in Moscow, Russia. His name is Master Davud Suleymanov. He is a fantastic and very talented martial artist, and even more importantly, he's such a good person. It is a pleasure working with him and watching the FMS Russia family grow.
Enjoy:






With much respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim

ps: FMS Russia website: 
http://www.rus-maa.narod.ru/


----------



## dortiz (May 7, 2010)

Very Cool!

At first I was confused as to why he was doing live hand to himself with the knife and then I saw the two man set flow drill and realized he had it down to practicing by himself. Thats great! Plus a 7 year ols with a Dan Bong, made my day : )


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (May 14, 2010)

Yes, we often get questions regarding the use of the free hand. Actually there are many applications, and as you mentioned, we try to ingrain the movements into natural reflexes. And we absolutely love the fierceness of little Adelinas' kicks and Dan Bong. She's a real tiger!

FYI: The original clip was modified and now has a new address:






Thanks again.
With respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------

